# hello



## djkaloci2009 (Nov 4, 2008)

i was looking at the TRACKER MODEL 970 .22 LR REVOLVER and was wondering if i could use this in it 22 Long Rifle
31
#12 shot
20

it is made by cci.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

In a word, Yes. The shot loads are for short range (about 8 feet) use on snakes. The beauty of a revolver is that they are more versitile than a pistol. You can use any of the .22 rimfire family as long as they are not "magnums".
There is even a load called Calibri which has no powder, only primer. I understand that they are good for rats, etc. I've been using an air pistol for those nasty Citrus rats we get around here. (I live in a former orange grove.)
BTW a #970 is on my short list.
I see there are the numbers 31 and 20 in your post. I have no idea what those are about, so my answer has nothing to do with them.


----------



## djkaloci2009 (Nov 4, 2008)

sorry the 31 is Bullet Weigh, gr
and the 20 is how rounds there are in the box


----------

